# New 14" band saw, $135



## caliban (Apr 30, 2008)

W W Grainger has a 14" Dayton band saw on clearance for $135.00 plus shipping. 

Vertical Wood Band Saw, Blade to Column 14 Inches, Power Rating 3/4 HP, Maximum Blade Length 7 Feet 9 Inches, Maximum Blade Width 3/4 Inch, Maximum Cut Thickness 6 1/4 Inches, Minimum Blade Width 1/8 Inch, Motor Voltage 115/230 Volts, Speed 1725 RPM, Number of Speeds 2, Overall Height 65 Inches, Overall Depth 21 Inches, Overall Width 25 Inches, With Single Phase Capacitor Motor, Open Steel Stand, 60 hz

Go to wwgrainger and search for items/4TJ91 in their "clearance center"


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It's nice that you posted this information but to be of any value to members you need to verify details. Yes, Grainger has this saw on clearance for this price. They have *one*, and it is located in Honolulu, Hawaii. They will not ship this, will call only.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ha hahahahaa !!


----------

